# Burley CX bike...?



## no-1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Burley Harlow Built*

just ordered a frame today....
Burley hasn't come up w/ a name as of yet....
any other info out there?
Heard there was to be 45 made in 1st batch. half already sold.
any thoughts?
it's news to me.


----------



## jnichols959 (Jan 22, 2004)

no-1 said:


> just ordered a frame today....
> Burley hasn't come up w/ a name as of yet....
> any other info out there?
> Heard there was to be 45 made in 1st batch. half already sold.
> ...


you ordered this frame today and you're asking us for info now? ;-)

i haven't heard anything but am interested. you don't have anything more than what you posted above? if you do, please share.


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

no-1 said:


> just ordered a frame today....
> Burley hasn't come up w/ a name as of yet....
> any other info out there?
> Heard there was to be 45 made in 1st batch. half already sold.
> ...


Do you mean the Hudson or the Vagabond? The Burley site shows those two as kind of an inbetween style touring bikes, with longer than cross but shorter than touring chainstays (438mm).


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

jnichols959 said:


> you ordered this frame today and you're asking us for info now? ;-)
> 
> i haven't heard anything but am interested. you don't have anything more than what you posted above? if you do, please share.



i was thinking the same thing


----------



## no-1 (Feb 24, 2005)

I wanted a Oregon made cx bike...
since the whole Stumptown fiasco, Mt Cycles were out of the mix.
So i have been asking the Burley rep when/if they were ever going to come out w/ a Cross bike...(since it seems right up their ally).....maybe was the reply.
So months later I asked again, said i was still looking...sure enough he pulled out a spec
sheet w/ 2 bikes...one an Ultegra 10 and one a 105 9sp...priced @ 2200 and 1500 respectively...(may be a little off on price though) i said "sign me up"...i didn't care i just wanted a frame. So that's the story...a bit rash maybe but excited none the less.
Heard rumors of there being a proto at interbike...still can't find a pic.
sometimes you just have to jump at the opportunity...otherwise you get nothing.
As of Thursday last week they still had no name picked out...:} should be interesting
more info to come...


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

no-1 said:


> Heard rumors of there being a proto at interbike...still can't find a pic.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I was checking out their road bikes at IB but didnt see any crossers in the mix. I would have definitely noticed if there was one. The road frames were nice though, simple, classic steel frames. Hopefully the cross frame is similar to them. Keep us posted.
> ...


----------



## no-1 (Feb 24, 2005)

It's Here!!!
Burley "Harlow"....cx bike...pix coming up at lunch...
just wait...


----------



## The General (Feb 5, 2004)

no-1 said:


> It's Here!!!
> Burley "Harlow"....cx bike...pix coming up at lunch...
> just wait...


Let's see it, I was just talking to one of the desingers this past Tuesday and he said something about the bike, selling off his Biachi so he can ride one of his own creations.


----------



## no-1 (Feb 24, 2005)

it freekn' sweet


----------



## no-1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*one little photo of Burley*

so my Burley CX "harlow" 
showed up today..what a great color...silver metal flake in the Celestial Blue is soo right on.
anyway more pix up as the build goes...going for a (somewhat/as much as possible) pacific northwest build...Burley frame=Eugene,OR...ChrisKing headset=Portland OR...
PaulBrakes-Chico CA....
any ideas/comments?
for now
enjoy


----------



## ink1373 (Dec 15, 2005)

More Photos!

Need More Photos!


----------



## ink1373 (Dec 15, 2005)

Also any geometry specs, price, color options...any info at all.


----------



## eddy_mxl (Aug 21, 2004)

*Burley company in trouble*

Read this today on another forum.

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=210508


----------



## no-1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Burley-Built!*

still waiting on some parts...but here she is...as is...
Rides lovley...


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

that's a real nice looking bike. see you at the PNW races.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

how much you spend on that frame?


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

eddy_mxl said:


> Read this today on another forum.
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=210508


FYI, if you read the entire thread you would find this was not the case, in fact they are doing quite well


----------



## texyak (Dec 29, 2006)

*Me too! Me too!*

I recently bought a Burley too. Only 75 Harlows made. Best bike I've ever ridden...period.


----------



## speedygonzalez2005 (May 22, 2005)

*nice bike*

where were you able to locate a frame? or did you purchase the bike as a complete build ?
also , can you post your build spec?

Killer loooking bike....
Speedy


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice! Can you get a matching steel fork?


----------



## texyak (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks.

Found her brand new on eBay, believe it or not. Actually there's a bike shop out of Oregon that's selling off their Burley builds right now. Bought her complete. Sh!t brown handmade True Temper Ox Platinum. Came with 105 9 speed shifters, 12-28 cassette, rear derailleur. Front derailleur, 38/46t crankset, and bb are Ultegra. Easton Vista wheelset w/ WTB treads. Selle Italia Trans Am saddle. Avid Shorty 4 cantis. Everything else is Ritchey.

Burley Design Coop was bought out and the new owner decided to focus their direction on trailers/joggers only. This meant cutting frame production. A sad thing but that's business I guess. Good article on the transition here.

Dunno where you might find a matching steel fork. Would be nice, though.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

I saw one of these in the showroom of Bike N Hike in Corvallis about a week ago. Sorry, I didn't make a note of the size. But if anyone in OR is looking for a Harlow, there's one place to look.


----------



## jimbiker15 (Feb 24, 2009)

Love my Burley Harlow (gold w/ Alpha Q fork!!! I got it Sept '08... how many are there? I live in Oregon and I happy to have a hand built local bike!!! Ride on

jR


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

jimbiker15 said:


> Love my Burley Harlow (gold w/ Alpha Q fork!!! I got it Sept '08... how many are there? I live in Oregon and I happy to have a hand built local bike!!! Ride on
> 
> jR


Is Burley still in business? The Harlow reminds me a lot of a Gunnar, which is a good thing IMO.


----------



## jimbiker15 (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, Burley kid's trailers are still being made, the bike making 'portion' of the co-op, from what I heard, couldn't get everyone on the same page so went under. I live in Portland and to have another local made bike makes me happy (I have 2 older Kleins from middle Washington too).

jR


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*kind of...*



cs1 said:


> Is Burley still in business? The Harlow reminds me a lot of a Gunnar, which is a good thing IMO.


The guys that designed and built the Burleys are now building their own bikes under the name of Proletariat Cycles. Really nice bikes for the price:

http://www.theproletariatbicycleco.com/


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

kmc said:


> The guys that designed and built the Burleys are now building their own bikes under the name of Proletariat Cycles. Really nice bikes for the price:
> 
> [URL="http://www.theproletariatbicycleco.com/"]http://www.theproletariatbicycleco.com/[/URL]


Didn't see any prices or models. I did see a lot words like proletariat, workers, manifesto and masses. Sounds like the communist bicycle company to me.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

cs1 said:


> Didn't see any prices or models. I did see a lot words like proletariat, workers, manifesto and masses. Sounds like the communist bicycle company to me.


Prices? To each according to their need, comrade.


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

cs1 said:


> Didn't see any prices or models. I did see a lot words like proletariat, workers, manifesto and masses. Sounds like the communist bicycle company to me.


On the homepage, it says they start at $825...


----------

